# My 1994 R32 GT-R V Spec II



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

I need to get better pictures of the car but it's being cleaned by my buddy who's sponsoring it so in a few weeks It should look good as new.

Here's pictures of it at the warehouse where it was picked up and one of me in the car.

















































A picture when my friends refueled it on their camera phone.









I promise I will get better pics of the car once it's cleaned up but as you can see, I've got:
N1 Nismo Front Lip Spoiler,
Nismo Sideskirts,
N1 Carbon Fiber Headlight housings (I'm told these are rare and very valuable.. I just thought they looked unbelievably cool)
HKS Exhaust (can't remember which model)
Brembo brakes
and if someone can identify what wheels I have that would be nice... I'm not sure what they are. They're shiny though..

Other than that; mostly stock. I'm letting the car appreciate in value for a bit.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice looks very clean


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks nice and clean, if i didnt get another white one I would have gone for silver


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. It's a no rust, no accidents car. I will hopefully keep it that way.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice R32.....well done


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Very clean, I wouldnt change a thing on it other than maybe some black te37's ; its downright gorgeous! If you dont mind me asking, is this possibly a Kaizo car? I've been hearing really good things about them lately...


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

What a clean car... The aero kit is spot on


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice GTR, are you sure it is a V-spec 2 as the brakes look like nissan calipers :nervous: 
Nice car either way though.:thumbsup:


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

oh yes. It is definitely a Vspec II. I will look up the VIN and figure out more later. Badging and stickers had to be removed for importation purposes. I will return them in due time. Enjoy.

Also @ spooled. Yes this is a Kaiso car. HOWEVER.. This is also the last R32 they will actively help bring in.  if you want an R32 from Kaiso the best way is to educate yourself on what makes a clean R32 and go to Japan and find one to bring to them. Even then, there is no guarantee your car will pass the scrutiny of Kaiso since they are only interested in rebuilding accident, rust free, low mileage, low damage chassis for DOT compliance. Most R32s do not fit that bill. The owner actually wanted to keep this car but felt the car would be safe and cared for if I were the one to buy it so he made special exception for me. I have decided in return to respect his wish to allow the vehicle to appreciate. It won't be a pampered garage princess, but it also isn't going to undergo radical changes in engine and cosmetic modification or become a high mileage, impractical race only car.


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi J,

nice clean example you got there and a rare V-Spec II too...

I admire your decision too keep it more or less standard....it's difficult in the 

long run because one always wants more and more power


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi J,

nice clean example you got there and a rare V-Spec II too...

I admire your decision too keep it more or less standard....it's difficult in the 

long run as one always wants more and more power:chuckle:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Oops, double post....sorry:nervous:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice motor, as it's so rare please don't go changing it!


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

willrobdon said:


> Nice motor, as it's so rare please don't go changing it!


Whoops, guess i shouldn't have changed mine like i have then :chairshot 
never mind it's only a car.
i do like yours though mate it looks a clean one.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice to know I have another 32 VSpec II buddy on the other side of the pond Car Killer. If I'm ever in Europe I'll be sure to hit you with some contact information.


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

@J
Thats a shame, I was thinking about going through them to acquire an R32, nevertheless clean R32, enjoy it!


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

If you are truly, TRULY serious about getting an R32 I can still help you. You have a PM.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

That look real clean! :smokin: 


I was going to suggest wheel spacers as the look really inset to me, then I noticed the 215 tyres! 

Standard cars came with 225, Vspec II with 245. Looks like someone may have skimped on the rubber.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

The J said:


> Nice to know I have another 32 VSpec II buddy on the other side of the pond Car Killer. If I'm ever in Europe I'll be sure to hit you with some contact information.


Yea nice one mate. 
I'll put some updated pics of mine up in another thread so i dont hijack yours


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Scott said:


> That look real clean! :smokin:
> 
> 
> I was going to suggest wheel spacers as the look really inset to me, then I noticed the 215 tyres!
> ...


Yes this is true. The previous Japan owner garage papmpered the car which I'm pretty happy about in terms of value and it was mainly for show... however he also probably used it as a normal street vehicle (and cut corners on a few things that would normally be necessary for hard driving) because I know the current set up is impractical (and possibly dangerous) for track or high performance. I will definitely NEED new tires as these have seen better days. Any input. from you guys is appreciated.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice to see someone bought that car. Car is in excellent condition.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

So if this is a Kaizo car does that mean it came to you in pieces? How much does an R2 Kit car cost now-a-days? 

Can you show pics of the new VIN plate? Where did you source your motor/tranny from as Kaizo states they dont ship with engines. Why would you need to take off the V-Spec stickers?

There's More Than One Way To Get a Classic Nissan Skyline GT-R in America


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Someone assembled this vehicle here in the United states from the DOT compliant unibody and a parts drivetrain. I won't tell you guys how much my car cost (sorry I'm being rude: but it's no one's business) but expect a decent R32 to be worth upwards of 25,000 USD. 35,000 upwards is really only reserved for the cleanest/rare R32s and R33 territory The vehicle was shipped as a 'drivetrain delete' rolling chassi / DOT compliant unibody. I've seen the MSO that indicates this much. Kaiso is currently not sourcing R32s because one that can be reconstructed to DOT spec and Kaiso's specifications is becoming excessively difficult and it is a financial liability. From what I can tell, all associated badging such as NISSAN, GT-R, GT, Skyline Emblem, Rear Trunk etc. were removed as a preemptive precaution then rebadged/installed because the car is not entering the United States as a Nissan chassi but as a Kaiso chassi (kind of like RUF is RUF; Gemballa is Gemballa; not Porche). I will show pictures of the new vin plate but NOT the vin (for security and identity reasons) when I get the chance to take more pictures. Tax season is holding up my plates so I'm waiting on them before I do much with the car.

Please Contact the folks @ JSpecConnect.com for more information on Kaiso cars. I'm not a representative so I can't speak for everything that's done. They're down to earth folks. The number is on the Edmunds article you cited! Really the best way to get an R32 to the US is to find an absurdly clean one in Japan yourself and bring it to the Kaiso guys to see if they will rebuild it.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

My detailer says the engine bay is still dirty. He wants to do the bottom of the hood once we unbolt it. 

BEFORE









AFTER

































quick picture at girlfriend's school









also someone wanted to see a picture of the kit car plate on the firewall. (please note Nissanie Motorsports was Kaiso Industries back in the day)


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

hope the oil pressure in the first pics is due to a faulty sensor !!


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

2kgcm^2? Does that mean the car's running too hot?


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)

its the oil pressure... you can see from the temp guage that the car is still cold and the oil pressure should be up at around 4kg at that temp and under 2 seems a bit on the low side to me.

Dont panic though, the oil pressure guages on these are WELL known for being cr.p and it is probably just the sensor thats at fault but i'd get an oil pressure guage attached and check it, also check the oil level.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Don't even bother listening to the standard oil pressure gauge - theyre totally useless my greddy gauge can be telling me oil pressure is at 6 bar and the nissan one can say anywhere from 1 - 4 bar depending on how it's feeling and what side of bed it got up. It often reads near 0  swift look at the greddy proves I do actually have significantly more than 0 

Butuz


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will try borrowing a shop's mechanical guage for testing on the car sometime this weekend.


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Got to see that car in person, very clean example. Daryl really took care of you, because that car wasn't supposed to go anywhere. Congrats.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes. I know how much that car meant to him and that he was initially not wanting to part with it. He and I hit it off pretty well and he really wanted someone passionate about the R32 and who would be dedicated enough not to gut the vehicle and hopefully maintain its value. You have no idea how grateful I am.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

My car seems happy next to this one.....


















My buddy Dave was stoked he got to see the car.. A bit cold out that day though.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

The J said:


> Yes. I know how much that car meant to him and that he was initially not wanting to part with it. He and I hit it off pretty well and he really wanted someone passionate about the R32 and who would be dedicated enough not to gut the vehicle and hopefully maintain its value. You have no idea how grateful I am.


i thought those pics looked like they were taken outside daryl's shop. he is a really nice guy. i would buy a car from him any day.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

It's a Skyline and the skyline.. of Los Angeles.

Cliche, I know. This shoot turned out worse than I thought since it was unusually crowded, and the smog over the city was worse than normal and we had a low marine layer. Wanted to share anyways.











































Obi Wan took the words right out of my mouth: Los Angeles, California. You will never find, a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious.


----------



## yonwd (Jul 5, 2007)

very nice R32! i'm looking to get one also (but that wont be for a while) they're hard to find here in the states...

anywho, i hope you keep posting updates of your R32.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

One of Daryl's R34s and my car. I can't take credit for taking the pictures. R34 I believe is or was on sale.


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

*bump*

the car looks awesome, i think the 1st owner should have stayed with the BBS rims.

but damnit that car is beautiful.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Credit goes to my detailer to next photos. PM me if you are in SoCal and you are interested in his services. Look like magazine shots.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

More pics from my date with the GF on Mullholland
































She seems happy


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

nice. i got a quick question. allot of places seem to quote the cars 0-60 in 4.7 secs. but others say 5.1. haveu tried it ?


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm unable to get a fair estimate for my vehicle's acceleration since as stock as it looks the car is still running with a boost controller and I'm waiting for a friend to help me on tires (so my car is on 100% FR mode until then since the tire wear is fcuking up the ATTESA). I know that it's NOT 4.7 seconds for my car but that estimate is pretty good for a vehicle that is in good working order and running 320 hp at the crank (I've driven a 320 hp 32 and its 0-100 kph time was around that) .. I'd say that's not a 280hp number. Especially in the state most stock 32s are nowadays. These cars are strange that way. No matter how you look at it, no two are quite the same anymore, regardless of how hard you try to get objective results.


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

The J said:


> I'm unable to get a fair estimate for my vehicle's acceleration since as stock as it looks the car is still running with a boost controller and I'm waiting for a friend to help me on tires (so my car is on 100% FR mode until then since the tire wear is fcuking up the ATTESA). I know that it's NOT 4.7 seconds for my car but that estimate is pretty good for a vehicle that is in good working order and running 320 hp at the crank (I've driven a 320 hp 32 and its 0-100 kph time was around that) .. I'd say that's not a 280hp number. Especially in the state most stock 32s are nowadays. These cars are strange that way. No matter how you look at it, no two are quite the same anymore, regardless of how hard you try to get objective results.


Just wanted to bump your thread up. Is there any way you could give me some more info on your V-Spec? How do you acquire such a rare car in the first place?

Beautiful car, do you mind if I drop you a pm?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

was there anything wrong with the oil pressure, as previously mentioned?


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Did "The J" get up and leave us???


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

@ whoflung: The car appears to be doing well with new oil. Looks like the gage was working correctly after all and it was just that the car was getting used to being run regularly for the first weeks.

@JDM GTR: I already mentioned previously in this thread that this vehicle was brought over by Kaiso and was the owner's vehicle until he graciously decided to give me the opportunity to purchase it. Regrettably due to the notoriously rustbucket nature the R32, there may not be any new R32s coming in through Kaiso for an indefinite period.

I have a new thread floating around here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/107212-new-wheels-new-pics-r32-gt-r-vspecii.html since I got new pics and figured people wouldn't want to read my life's story. I've been semi unemployed and so haven't had much time to look at car stuff in the mean time. Anyone looking for a legal assistant/ data analyst with a bachelor of science?


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

The J said:


> @ whoflung: The car appears to be doing well with new oil. Looks like the gage was working correctly after all and it was just that the car was getting used to being run regularly for the first weeks.
> 
> @JDM GTR: I already mentioned previously in this thread that this vehicle was brought over by Kaiso and was the owner's vehicle until he graciously decided to give me the opportunity to purchase it. Regrettably due to the notoriously rustbucket nature the R32, there may not be any new R32s coming in through Kaiso for an indefinite period.
> 
> I have a new thread floating around here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/107212-new-wheels-new-pics-r32-gt-r-vspecii.html since I got new pics and figured people wouldn't want to read my life's story. I've been semi unemployed and so haven't had much time to look at car stuff in the mean time. Anyone looking for a legal assistant/ data analyst with a bachelor of science?


How rare are V-Spec's? I was thinking of finding a 93' V and bringing it in, but they're harder to find then spit on a swallows neck.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

@ JDM GTR

V - specs are rare as rocking horse you know what! V-Spec and V-Spec II had a curb weight of 1480kg (3256 lbs), weighing only 50kg more than the standard GT-R. Total production of the V-Spec I and II was 1,453 and 1,303 units respectively.

Total production of the R32 Skyline GT-R was 43,394 units, with production starting on May 22, 1989. An above average proportion of the GTR's were sold in white: this is likely due to the fact that white is the national racing color of Japan in international motorsport.

Personally i think if you get one and modify it you're wasting your money paying the extra premium. You're better off with a well looked after normal R32.


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

willrobdon said:


> @ JDM GTR
> 
> V - specs are rare as rocking horse you know what! V-Spec and V-Spec II had a curb weight of 1480kg (3256 lbs), weighing only 50kg more than the standard GT-R. Total production of the V-Spec I and II was 1,453 and 1,303 units respectively.
> 
> ...


A guy from my company wrote most of that article off wikipedia.

I wouldn't be modifying the V-Spec in any way, I just want to find one for sale.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah that's where i got it from! Doubt you'll find many for sale but i'm sure they must come up, speak to one of the importers.


----------

